# question



## mac05 (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a 6-8471 pennsylvania switcher. does it runs on ac or dc?

thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is there a third rail pickup roller on the bottom?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is a Lionel product









lionel pennsy switcher #8471 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for lionel pennsy switcher #8471 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The Coupler gives it away...it's vintage 0 scale Lionel. Therefore it likely would run on 3 rail track
using a train transformer with an output of 0 to 16 or so volts AC.

Don


----------



## mike wyatt (Oct 16, 2017)

mac05 said:


> I have a 6-8471 pennsylvania switcher. does it runs on ac or dc?
> 
> thanks


Corrected: 2/11/21 5:12 PM

I guess you CAN run an AC motor on DC. I withdraw my earlier comment- but the maintenance section is still useful.

*It's AC -* produced in Michigan. It was a rework of the older postwar locomotives- and these engines were very durable, but from that era, of no special collector value. They ran and ran, despite abuse. So enjoy it!! 

For reference- the AC motors are open frame, and the can motors are DC. An engine with can motors has a rectifier circuit that converts AC to DC, and was more common starting in the 1990s, and is exclusive on current production. Also- it is "conventional" in O Gauge terminology, and runs by controlling voltage using a transformer. 

BUT don't run it much unless and until you do the maintenance. 

*Process to revamp and update maintenance:*
The body shell is removed by removing one self-tapping screw from each end. Remove and clean plastic shell (body) first by simply washing in water w/ dishwashing soap, and a toothbrush. 

- *lubrication*- The motor is removed from the power truck frame using 1 screw you access through the bottom. After removal, *Inspect the worm gear* (on the motor) and the mating crown gear (in the chassis) for damage and wear. IF they are excessively worn - you'll have to decide whether to repair, or junk the engine. 

The grease (given the age of this one) would be hardened up. Use a small flat screwdriver to remove the bulk of the hardened grease, and a toothbrush and solvent (mineral spirits) to clean any remaining grease or residue.

*Motor:*

check the commutator -copper-colored disc- on the motor. IF it is extremely black, clean that using a Q tip w/ alcohol.
remove the brushes to see if they are excessively worn. Many simply order a pair of new brushes and replace them while its all apart: Lionel Part No. 8040-50- sold in pairs.
re-assemble, and put one drop of light oil on each end of the motor shaft. Some motors had a felt pad that fed oil to the commutator- if yours has that then apply several drops of oil to soak the pad.

*Chassis:*

clean out any carpet fibers etc. that often get around the axles.
clean everything, using denatured alcohol (or isopropyl alcohol). Both types are flammable!!
clean the collectors- could be copper or brass strips, or steel rollers. Use Q-tip and alcohol. If excessively worn- put them on a list for future change.

*- re-lube: *a drop of light oil a all axle bushings. Use Lionel Lube (hobby shop) or white lithium grease on gears
A Lionel Maintenance Kit is probably not a bad idea- has the Lionel Lube, oil, a track eraser, etc.

*Re-assemble *- After cleaning give the engine plenty of time to totally dry out- even overnite. *If you apply electricity and it's not dry = fire.

Finally-* turn the engine upside down, resting on foam or a towel, and clean the wheels using a Q-Tip and alcohol. Crud on the wheels is likely caked on- so work first to soften it and then to remove all of the crud.

And- you CAN clean the wheels while running the engine upside down. BUT it is possible that this engine's E-Unit (reversing unit) is one that needs gravity to work, and so if you try to run the engine upside down, nothing will happen. If this is the case- put it on the track, run in forward, and shift the e-unit to lock it in forward (or reverse) doesn't matter.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Pretty sure that one has a Pullmor open frame motor. If so, it can run on AC or DC.


----------



## mac05 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your answers.


----------

